# Nitrous and Aneuyrisms?



## kyle (Aug 27, 2011)

wait.... nitrous can give you fatal ANEURYSMS?!?! I can't find any documentation on this sort of thing online. I stopped doing nitrous because one whippit that used to get me high for like 30 seconds now fucks me over royally and makes me drool for about 5 minutes. It's a sketchy drug for sure. I'm very sorry to hear about what happened.

All I can find online is that a lack of oxygen (such as from holding nitrous in too long without breathing oxygen too) can cause a spike in blood pressure which can rupture an aneurysm that is already bulging.


----------



## Dmac (Aug 28, 2011)

they use nitrous (laughing gas) at the dentist offices. the buzz you get is from the lack of o2 in the brain. too much use and you will kill off cells, causing necrosis. i am sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## kyle (Aug 28, 2011)

dmac66 that is complete bullshit. Please don't spread lies. This is why people are afraid of drugs, because people like dmac66 make up and spread myths about them. NO2 dissolves straight through your blood vessels and mimics neurotransmitters in the brain (this is why you get a buzz.) It does NOT decrease the amount of oxygen in your brain directly, but rather by not taking oxygen in your lungs you are decreasing it. You have the same chance of dying from holding in nitrous as inhaling pure harmless carbon dioxide if you don't breathe in oxygen with it. Prolonged use of nitrous CAN lead to the death of PERIPHERAL (mind you not central as in brain) nervous cells because it depletes your body's source of vitamin B12.


----------

